# pulcherrima



## Anamia

Hi,

What is the meaning of "pulcherrima"?

The sentence reads:
santissima, inviolata, intemerata, pulcherrima.

I've looked in the net and could only find this word in connection with plants!

Thanks for your help.

Anamia


----------



## Sicanius

It should be latin for "bellissima"


----------



## Necsus

Yes, it is the superlative of 'pulchra' (beautiful).


----------



## FranParis

Pulcherrima mulier - Very beautiful woman.


----------



## Anamia

Fantastic.

Thank you all. It sounded latin, but I am so tired, my brain shut down! ;(

Best regards,

Ana


----------



## Sicanius

Actually the whole sentence could be Latin, except for santissima, which sould be sanctissima... Maybe it's either Late Latin or Old Italian... Just a conjecture!


----------



## IBR

Anamia said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the meaning of "pulcherrima"?
> 
> The sentence reads:
> santissima, inviolata, intemerata, pulcherrima.
> 
> I've looked in the net and could only find this word in connection with plants!
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Anamia


 

Sin menospreciar las respuestas de los demás, sería el equivalente a PULCRÍSIMA en español.


----------



## Herodiades

IBR, creo que estás confundido, las anteriores traducciones son correctas. Pulcra no es la traducción de pulcher. Pulcher, pulchra, pulchrum significa "bello", y pulcherrima es el superlativo de este adjetivo.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

FranParis said:
			
		

> Pulcherrima mulier – a very beautiful woman.





			
				Herodiades said:
			
		

> Pulcher, pulchra, pulchrum significa “bello”, y pulcherrima es el “superlativo” de este adjetivo.


 The notion of elative could come in handy in this case. Latin pulcherrimus (m.) means not only “greatest” (superlative) but also “very great”, “great in an outstanding degree”. In Finno-Ugric languages ‘elative’ is a noun case meaning ‘out of’.

‘Elative’ is also a grammatical category in Arabic. If an Arab man says “I love her very much, I love her _too much_”, the latter elation – a solecism in English - is just an indication that in Arabic ‘comparative’ and ‘superlative’ have merged into one form: ‘elative’.

I think ‘absolute superlative’ would be the most common equivalent of ‘elative’ in Latin grammars.
​


----------



## Fernando

"Pulquérrima" in Spanish has the same meaning as in Latin. Anyhow, it has a tiny, residual use.


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

> santissima, inviolata, intemerata, pulcherrima.


I am assuming that this is a text referring to the Blessed Virgin Mary. The four adjectives mean "_most holy, inviolate, undefiled, most beautiful_."


----------



## IBR

Fernando said:


> "Pulquérrima" in Spanish has the same meaning as in Latin. Anyhow, it has a tiny, residual use.


 

Thank you, Fernando. Your answer supports my theory that it means pulcrísima in Spanish.


Just look for the Spanish definition for Pulquérrima.


Voila!

Sin mancha, sin mácula,  es el mismo sentido.


----------



## Herodiades

Thank you for correcting me about the "superlative". Anyway, I apologize, IBR you're right, this quotation belongs to DREA online: 
*pulcro**, cra**.*
 (Del lat. _pulcher, pulchra_).
* 1.     * adj. Aseado, esmerado, bello, bien parecido.




(My spanish is worse than my latin)


----------



## IBR

Thank you.


I hope my other meaning help increase the scope of the meaning.


With Latin, the idea is what counts the most, besides the meaning.


Greetings to you all.


----------



## merrigum

I was recently in Western Victoria Australia and a property in that district was called "Pulcherrima" - when questioned, the ownwer said it came from Julius Caesar's summer villa in Tuscany Italy - and it mean't very beautiful seems correct after seeing his location!!


----------

